# How to install an older icedtea-web that uses libxul-1.9.2.28_1



## StudyBSD (May 19, 2013)

hi 
i install gnash it's use { libxul-1.9.2.28_1 } 
and i want install icedtea-web but want remove libxul-1.9.2.28_1 
It's use { libxul-10.0.11 }
after remove libxul-1.9.2.28_1 gnash don't work
and remove libxul-10.0.11 and install libxul-1.9.2.28_1 icedtea-web don't work 
How install old version icedtea-web with libxul-1.9.2.28_1 or fixed this,
 i want install gnash and icedtea-web 
thank you, sorry but language English not good 


Hi,

I installed Gnash. It uses libxul-1.9.2.28_1. I also want to install icedtea-web, but it wants to remove libxul-1.9.2.28_1 because it uses libxul-10.0.11. After removing libxul-1.9.2.28_1 Gnash doesn't work, and when replacing libxul-10.0.11 with libxul-1.9.2.28_1, icedtea-web doesn't work.

How do I install an older version of icedtea-web with libxul-1.9.2.28_1, or how else do I fix this? I want to install Gnash and icedtea-web together.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2013)

Rebuild graphics/gnash. It should depend on www/libxul, not www/libxul19.


----------

